# isopods and kiwi



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Quick question.. do isopods like kiwi? I know they love cucumber and tomato. But we don't have anymore atm. 

thanks


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

pinkpony said:


> Quick question.. do isopods like kiwi? I know they love cucumber and tomato. But we don't have anymore atm.
> 
> thanks


I can't tell you if isopods like kiwi or not because i have never used it. Im sure they would eat it though. I have noticed that purple isopods love banana and citrus fruits, Giant orange love potato and cucumber, and dwarf white love cucumber, banana and carrots. If you don't have any of these fruits you can use anything really. They will eat most fruits and vegetables. Let us know how the kiwi goes if you try it


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I did put some in with my purple isos. I'll let ya know how it goes.  

I'll have to some banana next time we get some. Still can't believe the short work they made on that piece of tomato!


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

pinkpony said:


> I did put some in with my purple isos. I'll let ya know how it goes.
> 
> I'll have to some banana next time we get some. Still can't believe the short work they made on that piece of tomato!


I know! its crazy how fast they eat! I had a piece of banana in their container and didn't notice anything until about 5 days after i put the piece in. They must have been full from their last meal, but after the 5 days the banana only lasted a few more. Those things eat really fast!


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: isopods and kiw*

Yeah.. not so much on the kiwi. 

They barely ate it. Maybe the kiwi was too tart for them? As they werent the sweetest but I enjoyed them. Lol no clue but I won't be using it again.


----------

